# Would a Katahdin/Dorper cross work?



## theawesomefowl

I'm thinking I may get a Kat/Dorper cross for my first hair ewe lambs instead of purebred Katahdin ewes. The Katahdins are just so expensive, and I am only in 9th grade, so I don't have a ton of money. But if I feel the purebreds would be the best, I will spend it.
These are the crosses: (Jacob sheep shown in photo I believe)
http://oneonta.craigslist.org/grd/2256123654.html
What do you sheeples think?
These ewe lambs would be bred this fall or next spring; I would eat the ram lambs and keep any ewes to increase the flock.


----------



## carolinagirl

A breed you may wish to consider is pure bred registered Barbados Black Belly sheep.  They are a hair sheep, naturally polled and are an endangered breed that is making a recovery, thanks to a consotrium of dedicated breeders.  The attached link has a map of breeders and some information about the breed.  I am getting my starter flock of 4 ewe lambs at the end of April.

http://www.consortium.blackbellysheep.info/


----------



## theawesomefowl

Thanks, but I don't really care for the look of the Blackbelly sheep, and they are rather small.  I don't like the look of Dorpers either, but I figure that their production traits outweigh this. I like the pure Katahdins the best, but will probably go with the crosses because they are cheaper and will probably work just fine for a beginning shepherd!  I might get two 2-month old weaned lambs to go with the slightly-over-1 month bottle goat, but not sure.


----------



## Bossroo

I have raised sheep by the hundreds. In this real world economy... I would go with the crossbred ewe lambs then, when they grow up,  breed them to a Dorper ram... their lambs  will produce more meat and consume less feed per head and finish on pasture faster, then sell for better prices. Therefore more money in your pocket and more meat on your table.  Good luck.


----------



## theawesomefowl

Bossroo said:
			
		

> I have raised sheep by the hundreds. In this real world economy... I would go with the crossbred ewe lambs then, when they grow up,  breed them to a Dorper ram... their lambs  will produce more meat and consume less feed per head and finish on pasture faster, then sell for better prices. Therefore more money in your pocket and more meat on your table.  Good luck.


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## theawesomefowl

What would I feed them? Do they need grain, or can I just feed some nice hay along with the buckling? My brushy pasture isn't improved or very nice (yet; it is getting bushogged soon)


----------



## Bossroo

The Dorper breed was developed in South Africa using the Dorset ram crossed onto the Persion Fat Rumped ewe.  A breed that lived , survived and thrived in very arrid environments.The Dorper will browse as well as a goat will and produce more meat on it than most other types of sheep.  Depending on your grass/ forage quality and quantity  will determine if you need to supplement any if at all any grain.  As the old Scotish saying goes... " The eye of the master fattens the cattle" (sheep) !


----------



## theawesomefowl

Well, I just thought because they are young lambs, they might need grain.


----------



## RockyToggRanch

The breeder that you buy them from should be willing to help you with all of your questions. Those are some cute lambs! Good luck!


----------



## andalusn

Another thought would be to contact multiple breeders of the breeds your interested in and find out if they are involved in a National Herd Improvement Program for their breed. When they do this they are keeping a percentage of what they are breeding and integrating that into their current herd. For some this means someone has to go and it's not always a bottom placement ewe.  

If your thinking of showing your sheep possibly with FFA or 4H this may also be of interest to the breeder and they can offer you a nice animal you can afford on your budget and allow you to get what you really want.   Due to my needs the Katahdin was perfect for my farm and life style.  I now have one ram and 5 ewes of different ages.  All purchased last summer but it was project that took many months to decide which animals I wanted.  The ram I show and will also be showing a yearling ewe this summer at our County Fair.  The Katahdin's do well here against many more conventional meat breeds of larger size but judges here have stated that the Katahdin's we are showing in this area are some of the largest they have seen.   They will be the feature sheep breed at many of the County Fairs in the area.


----------

